# Patronenfilter oder HEL-X



## hochufer (9. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,
ich stehe noch vor dem Filterbau. Aber welcher ist nun besser der Patronenfilter oder __ Hel-X ????
Im Forum wird nur noch von Hel-x gesprochen! Ist nun der PF out??
Bekomme einen IBC-Container 600ltr., in den ich eigentlich einen PF einbauen
wollte, oder wäre eine Mischung aus beiden besser??
Bin mir nicht sicher! Gibt es eine Regel für Hel-X d. h. 100ltr.pro vieviel m³Teich-
wasser?

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps.
Gruss Werner


----------



## Vampyr (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hallo Werner
da sich hier von den Spezialisten niemand zu Wort meldet, versuche ich es mal.
Der Trend geht momentan in Richtung Hel-x. Es gibt aber auch unzählige Patronenfilter, die Ihre Arbeit recht gut machen.

Ich persönlich war noch nie ein Fan von Patronenfiltern. Und das aus 3 Gründen.
1. Patronen kosten mehr als vergleichbare Mattenfilter
2. Mit Matten bekomme ich mehr Oberfläche bei gleichem Filtervolumen
3. Mit Matten kann ich erst Grobe und dann feine in einem Behälter durchströmen lassen. Bei Patronen bräuchte ich dazu eine 2. Kammer

Wie schon oft hier im Forum gesagt, steht und fällt ein Filter am Vorfilter. Funktioniert dieser unzureichend, kommt Dreck und Schlamm in die weiteren Kammern und verstopft diese. Das verkürzt die Reinigungsintervalle und nimmt den Bakterien die Besiedlungsfläche.

In meinen Augen ist ein guter Filter folgendermaßen aufgebaut:
Vorfilter => Matten grob bis fein => Biostufe wie Hel-X

Das hat den Vorteil, dass die Matten (oder von mir aus auch Patronen) den Dreck aufhalten, den der Vorfilter ggf. nicht geschafft hat. Sie bieten gleichzeitig noch Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien.
Die größte Bakterienfläche bietet dann die Biostufe.

Siehe auch Jürgens Beitrag zur Filtermaterial-Bestimmung.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Olli.P (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi Werner,


zum Pf. kann ich leider nix sagen. Habe noch nie einen gehabt.  

Jedoch bin ich mit meinem Hel-X Filter bislang bestens zufrieden.  

Wie Christoph schon schrieb steht und fällt die Filteranlage mit dem Vorfilter. 

[OT]Ich will aber noch versuchen, meinen Vorfilter noch ein wenig zu verfeinern.... [/OT]

Mein Filteraufbau ist wie folgt: Schrägsiebfiltereigenbau, 1. Kammer Hel-X, 2. Kammer Hel-X (bewegt/belüftet), 3. Kammer Japanmatten, 4. Kammer Hel-X.

Gib doch einfach mal Hel-X in die Suche ein. Da kannst dir dann die für dich relevanten Themen raussuchen und durchstöbern. :smoki 

Denn, die letztendliche Entscheidung was du machst, kann dir keiner Abnehmen.


----------



## Vampyr (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi Olli (Olaf), 
was mir bei deinem Filter ins Auge fällt ist die 1. Hel-X-Kammer direkt nach dem doch recht groben Vorfilter.

Hel-X etc. brauchen in der Regel sehr gut vorgefiltertes Wasser. Wie sieht deine erste Kamme in Sachen Verschmutzung aus?

An deiner Stelle würde ich die Japanmatten (mag ich persönlich nicht, da ich außer dem Preis keinen Unterschied zu normalen Filtermatten sehe) mal in die 1. tonne packen. Das dürfte die Effektivität deiner Hel-X verbessern, da sie durch weniger Dreck mehr Besiedelungsfläche haben.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## geecebird (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Zwar noch nicht in Betrieb, aber ich habe mich für Kaldnes und ITT*O entschieden. ITT*O kann zusammen mit Kaldnes betrieben werden und wird oben bleiben, während das etwas schwerere Kaldnes darunter bleiben soll.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi Christoph,



			
				Vampyr schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Olli (Olaf),
> was mir bei deinem Filter ins Auge fällt ist die 1. Hel-X-Kammer direkt nach dem doch recht groben Vorfilter.
> 
> Hel-X etc. brauchen in der Regel sehr gut vorgefiltertes Wasser. Wie sieht deine erste Kamme in Sachen Verschmutzung aus?
> ...




Meinst du wirklich das ein 200-250 my Sieb für Hel-X zu grob ist.  

Ich kann das bislang nicht bestätigen.......

Wie es unten in der Filterkammer aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, kann ja nicht reingucken.......... 

Aber wie schon öfters geschrieben, ab und an mal durchrühren und gut isses


----------



## Vampyr (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Ja Olaf, 
ich hab selbst ein 200µm sieb für meinen Sifi genommen und aus den Resten versucht einen Schlammkescher zu basteln. In dem ist auch nicht alles hängen geblieben und ein ziemlicher Teil Schlamm durchgegangen.

Das sind meine Erfahrungen. Allerdings habe ich den Kescher auch durch eine dicke Schlammschicht gezogen.

Du kannst ja mal ein dünnes Rohr nehmen, das bis auf den Boden deines Filters halten, oben den daumen drauf und so ne probe nehmen. Gießt du das in ein Wasserglas, wirst du sehen, ob da Schlamm ist oder nicht.

Ich halte das ganze Biozeugs jedenfalls für die letzte Stufe, wo beinahe klares wasser ankommen sollte.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## tomlegno (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi Christoph,
natürlich holst du mit 100µm mehr heraus, aber meiner Erfahrung nach gehen diese feinen Gewebe zu schnell zu. Ich hatte mal 100µm aber das war nsch ein paar Stunden dicht. Bei 250µm geht natürlich alles durch was < als 250µm ist. Es ist halt wie immer, man muss einen königsweg gehen. Meiner liegt bei 250 µm. Wenn du zwischenspülen bzw. abspülen kannst, dann kann es auch mit < 250 gehen. 
Meine Meinung!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Olli.P (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi Christph,

wenn du mir so 'nen Sifi für 100Teuronen für meinen Siebfilterkasten bauen würdest, würde ich da 'nen 120 sieb nehmen........ 

Wenn man da dann die Autom. Spülung entsprechend einstellt, würde das  m.M.n. vollkommen ausreichen.......


----------



## Marco (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi Christoph

HEL-X habe ich bislang noch nicht ausprobiert, wobei ich mit dem Gedanken spiele dieses in meiner Innenhälterung einzusetzen.

Deine Aussage solltest du aber nochmals etwas überdenken


> Ich persönlich war noch nie ein Fan von Patronenfiltern. Und das aus 3 Gründen.
> 1. Patronen kosten mehr als vergleichbare Mattenfilter
> 2. Mit Matten bekomme ich mehr Oberfläche bei gleichem Filtervolumen
> 3. Mit Matten kann ich erst Grobe und dann feine in einem Behälter durchströmen lassen. Bei Patronen bräuchte ich dazu eine 2. Kammer


 
zu 1, passt nicht da ich mit Patronen mehr Oberfläche habe
zu 2, selbiger Grund, ordne deine Matten so an das sie nur 1 mal durchströmt werden, nicht mehrfach und hintereinander angeordnet. Das bringt nämlich nicht viel.
zu 3, wozu grob und fein, PPI 30 alleinig reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Vampyr (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi Olaf,
ich kann dir gerne eine Bauanleitung für den Sifi geben. Wegen meiner auch aus Pe oder was du sonst noch so da hast. Die 100€ waren für mich Material- und Verarbeitungskosten (Gas, Strom etc.), wobei das V2A schon ganzschön zu Buche geschlagen hat.
wenn du willst, helfe ich dir auch beider Realisierung des Filters. Bauen musst allerdings alleine. ist aber nicht sehr schwer.

@Marco
zu1. Patronen sind nichts anderes als Matten mit einem Loch in der Mitte. Ergo ist die Besiedlungsfläche die gleiche. Bei Matten habe ich allerdings keine Raumverluste durch den Patronenabstand, die Rohre und deren Verlegung.
Also habe ich bei Matten mehr Besiedlungsfläche.
zu2. hä??? Matten werden idealerweise so angeorndet, dass das Wasser die gesamten mattendurchfließt und nicht nur in der Mitte. Natürlich hintereinander, da es um die Oberfläche sprich Besiedlungsfläche geht. Diese ist proportional zum durchströmten Volumen. Bei Patronen wie bei Matten.
Wenn du mit Oberfläche lediglich die Außenkannten der Patronen meinst, bist du auf dem holzweg, da diese Flächevöllig bedeutungslos ist.
zu3. ganz einfach, dass der grobe schmutz in den groben hängen bleibt (sollte der vorfilter was übrig gelassen haben) und die feinen nicht verschmutzt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Annett (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hallo Christoph,

hier mal ein Link zu Olaf Deters (einigen dürften die Seiten bekannt sein) und seiner Sicht auf "hintereinander geschaltene Matten" in Biofiltern.
http://www.deters-ing.de/Filtertechnik/Unterschied.htm Bitte runter scrollen oder komplett lesen.

So gesehen, sind auch aus meiner Sicht Patronen besser als bloße Matten hintereinander in den Filter einsortiert...


----------



## firehunter (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Was mir gerade spontan eingefallen ist: Wie wäre denn ein Patronenfilter in den man kleine Hel-X für die Zwischenräume gibt?


----------



## Vampyr (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Moin Annett,
das ist ein interessanter Link, den du uns da präsentiert hast.
Wenn man den gesamten Artikel aufmerksam liest und interpretiert, wird man feststellen, dass die Filtermatten bei richtiger Installation gleichmäßig linear durchströmt werden. Das ist sowohl bei horizontaler wie auch bei vertikaler Anordnung der Matten der Fall.
Die besagte Kanalbildung findet nur statt, wenn die Matten wie beschrieben im "freien Fall" durchströmt werden. das ist beispielsweise bei Rieselfiltern der Fall. Stehen die matten komplett unter Wasser ist die gleiche Druckkurve anzuwenden wie bei vertikaler Anordnung.

Auch deine Idee hatte ich schonmal Carsten. Sie hat jedoch einen Haken. Da Patronen von außen nach innen durchströmt werden sollten, ist der Sinn von Hel-X in der Kammer fragwürdig. Denn Hel-X brauchen wie gesagt klares Wasser, also welches, das vorher bereits einige Stufen durchlaufen hat.
Dem zu Folge währen Patronen oder Matten hinter den Hel-X ungeeignet, da sie weniger Besiedlungsfläche als Hel-X etc. bieten und auch deren Filter- bzw Schmutzfangeigenschaft an der Stelle nichtmehr gebraucht wird.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hallo Christoph,

gleich vorweg - Filter sind nicht soo mein Gebiet.

Es sollte doch aber einleuchten, dass ich mit Patronen die alle parallel angeströmt werden und nicht nacheinander, eine bessere Sauerstoff- und Nährstoffversorgung der Bakterien zu stande bringe, als mit Matten die in Reihe hintereinander im Filter liegen. 
Auch die Anströmgeschwindigkeit (auf den cm² gesehen) ist bei ausreichender Anzahl Patronen um einiges geringer sein, als bei den Matten, denn der Wasserstrom teilt sich ja auf die einzelnen Patronen auf.

Nehmen wir mal einen 1000l Behälter mit 1x1x1m Abmaßen.
Vernachlässigen wir die unterhalb der Behälteroberkante anzubringene Verrohrung = niedrigerer Füllstand etc. pp.
Du kannst max. 1m² als durchströmmende Fläche nutzen.... das zwar mehrfach hintereinander aber sonst nix.

Nun habe ich Patronen im gleichen IBC. Hier sieht man, dass da locker 34 Patronen reingehen (eigentlich noch mehr, denn der Behälter dort hat keine 1x1m).
Diese 34 Patronen haben jeweils einen Umfang von 9,5+9,5+9,5+9,5cm .... macht 4x9,5 = 38cm.
Da die Ecken nicht komplett genutzt werden können (sind ja nicht 2cm tief, wie Deters das als optimal ansieht), gehe ich großzügig runter auf 30cm. Diese 30cm nach unten abgerundeter Patronenumfang muss nun mit der Höhe multipliziert werden.
Das wären in unserem konstruiertem Fall 1m. Also 3000cm² bei einer Patrone von 9,5x9,5cm und 1m Höhe!

Deine Matte kann max. 100x100cm groß sein = 10.000cm².
Die erreiche ich aber bereits mit 3-4 Patronen. Alles, was dann zusätzlich an Patronen eingesetzt wird, kann man nutzen, um die Fließgeschwindigkeit je cm² runter zu bekommen. 
Warum sollte sich jemand die Mühe mit den Patronen machen, wenn Matten genauso gut wären? 

Ich hoffe, Du konntest meinen verwirrenden Ausführungen folgen.


----------



## Vampyr (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi Annett,

du hast einen fatalen Denkfehler.
Die Fläche die du als Berechnungsgrundlage nimmst sind die Außenflächen. Doch wie ich bereits ausgeführt habe, ist diese völlig irrelevant.
Was relevant ist, ist das durchströmte Volumen.

Womit du Recht hast, ist die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.
Diese ist natürlich schon relevant, wenn man die Patronen primär als Besiedlungsfläche nutzen will. Gemäß Jürgen haben diese Matten bzw. Patronen eine Besiedlungsfläche von 300 m²/m³. Deine 34 Patronen haben ein Gesamtvolumen von etwas über 0,3m³, was einer effektiven Besiedlungsfläche von 90m² entspräche.
Hel-X hat aber eine Besiedlungsfläche von 850m²/m³. sagen wir, ich kann von dem von dir gegebenen m³ 0,8m³ effektiv nutzen, ergibt sich eine Fläche von 680m². Das ist die 7,5 fache Fläche bei gleichem Behälter.

Da es aber um den Vergleich Matten/Patronen geht, muss ich noch bemerken, dass für mich die Matten ein Vorfilter für die Hel-X sind. Die Besiedlungsfläche ist ein positiver Nebeneffekt.

Auf Grund meines Rechnbeispiels dürfte klar sein, dass reine Patronenfilter nichtmehr zeitgemäß sind, da man die gleiche Filterleistung mit einer Matten/Hel-X-Konstruktion viel kleiner hinbekommt bzw. mit selbiger bei gleichem Raum die Filterleistung bedeutend erhöhen kann.

Von reinen Mattenfiltern müssen wir an dieser Stelle garnicht reden.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir meine Ansicht zu dem Thema ein wenig verständlich machen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hallo Christoph,

Du hast den Vergleich Matten-Patronen gebracht, nicht ich.


> Ich persönlich war noch nie ein Fan von Patronenfiltern. Und das aus 3 Gründen.
> 1. Patronen kosten mehr als vergleichbare Mattenfilter
> 2. Mit Matten bekomme ich mehr Oberfläche bei gleichem Filtervolumen
> 3. Mit Matten kann ich erst Grobe und dann feine in einem Behälter durchströmen lassen. Bei Patronen bräuchte ich dazu eine 2. Kammer





> zu1. Patronen sind nichts anderes als Matten mit einem Loch in der Mitte. Ergo ist die Besiedlungsfläche die gleiche. Bei Matten habe ich allerdings keine Raumverluste durch den Patronenabstand, die Rohre und deren Verlegung.
> Also habe ich bei Matten mehr Besiedlungsfläche.




Es geht aber nicht ums blanke Volumen, da die besten Bedingungen für die Bakterien eben in den ersten 1-2cm einer Matte vorhanden sind. 


> Beim Mattenfilter kann man davon ausgehen, dass die eigentlichen Abbauvorgänge in den ersten 1 bis 2 cm erfolgen. Zwar ist jede Oberfläche eines Aquariums bakteriell besiedelt, aber der Hauptabbau ist eben an der Mattenvorderseite angesiedelt.


Quelle
Und die erreiche ich mit parallel betriebenen Patronen mit Sicherheit besser, als mit Matten. Denn hintereinander habe ich nicht x mal die ersten 1-2cm, sondern nur ein einziges Mal. 

Wegen der Ecken habe ich übrigens den Umfang der Patronen großzügig nach unten korrigiert. Du kannst ihn auch auf 20cm runter nehmen. Das wären dann auf jeder der 4 Seiten statt 9,5cm nur noch 5. Die sind aber ganz sicher 2cm stark.
So hast Du dann eben bei 5 Patronen (mit 1m Höhe) die Oberfläche, die eine Matte mit 1x1m bietet. 

Aber ich mag das jetzt nicht weiter ausführen, denn erstens baue ich keinen Filter und zweitens war das hier auch gar nicht die Frage.

Laut Jürgen-V ist die beste Kombination Hel-X und zumindest dahinter Patronen, welche die Schwebstoffe des Hel-X (abgelöster Biofilm) aus dem Wasser aufnehmen können. Alternativ kann man auch bei jedem Umrühren des Hel-X den Schieber der Kammer ziehen und so einen Großteil der Schwebstoffe loswerden. 
Hel-X kann man übrigens bewegt oder ruhend einsetzen. Das wäre dann der nächste Ansatzpunkt bei der Planung... 

Eine gute Vorfilterung für das Hel-X versteht sich m.M.n. von selbst.
Das gilt aber eigentlich für alle Biofiltermaterialien, wenn sie effektiv arbeiten sollen.


----------



## firehunter (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*



			
				Vampyr schrieb:
			
		

> Auch deine Idee hatte ich schonmal Carsten. Sie hat jedoch einen Haken. Da Patronen von außen nach innen durchströmt werden sollten, ist der Sinn von Hel-X in der Kammer fragwürdig. Denn Hel-X brauchen wie gesagt klares Wasser, also welches, das vorher bereits einige Stufen durchlaufen hat.
> Dem zu Folge währen Patronen oder Matten hinter den Hel-X ungeeignet, da sie weniger Besiedlungsfläche als Hel-X etc. bieten und auch deren Filter- bzw Schmutzfangeigenschaft an der Stelle nichtmehr gebraucht wird.
> 
> Gruß
> Christoph


Ich hab irgendwo auch einen Patronenfilter gesehen wo die Patronen von Innen nach Außen durchströmt werden. Da könnte es eher gehen. Von der Fließrichtung war ich ausgegangen, da ich mich selber nicht mit Patronenfiltern beschäftigt habe.

PS: Mein Filter ist morgen hoffentlich fertig und kann endlich in Betrieb gehen. :beeten


----------



## Vampyr (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Nochmal Hallo Annett,

du reißt das ein wenig aus dem Zusammenhang.
Ich habe den Patronen/Mattenvergleich gebracht. Richtig.
Allerdings habe ich sie unter dem Aspekt der Vorfilterung mit nachfolgenden hel-x betrachtet.
Setzt man sie als alleinige Besiedlungsfläche ein, ist die von dir genannte Oberfläche schon relevant. Das ist aber nicht Ziel dieses threads. Hier geht es nämlich um den Vergleich Patronen/Hel-X, was ich in meinem letzten Beitag wohl ausreichend beleuchtet habe.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## hochufer (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die interressanten Beiträge. 
Ich werde eine Hälfte des Cont. als PF und die andere Hälfte  mit HEL-X füllen.
                                                                                                         Als Vorfilter habe ich ein Bogensieb mit 200my im Einsatz.Diese Kiste stelle ich auf den IBC-Container. Dann kommt der Patronenfilter.Ich denke auch das die Patronen von der Oberfläche mehr bringen als Matten!!Obwohl der Mattenfilter einfacher zu bauen wäre!
Leider bekomme ich den IBC-Container 600ltr.erst in 2-3Wochen, bis dahin muss ich mich entscheiden!
Auf den zweiten Teil meiner Frage seit Ihre nicht eingegangen!!
Wieviel HEL-X brauch ich???  (Teichvolumen 11m³ Filtergrösse ca.80x60x80cm
= 384ltr.)
Gruss Werner


----------



## Olli.P (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi Werner,

les dich doch mal hier durch......


----------



## hochufer (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hallo Olaf,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Jetzt blick ich endlich durch. Du hast das ganze Thema im letzten Jahr schon abgehandelt!!! Super!!
Wenn ich deinen Filter nun betrachte bräuchte ich keinen PF.
Sondern 2X HEL-X (1xbewegt und 1x unbewegt) Als Filtermedienauflager könnte
ich sog. Pflanz-Stiegen, ca. 40x60cm gross, kriegt man in einer Gärtnerei einbauen! Ebenso muss man die Abläufe sichern.

Ich denke das wird schon!!!

Gruss Werner


----------



## Vampyr (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi werner,
nein, das wird nicht, wenn du nicht alles liest.

Einen Patronenfilter benötigst du in Kombination mit Hel-X nicht, das ist Richtig. 
Allerdings solltest du zumindest eine oder 2 Filtermatten vor die Hel-X-Kammer setzen, da diese eine gute Vorfilterung benötigen.
dafür kannst du wegen meiner auch 2-3 Patronen nehmen. auf jeden Fall sollte vor die Hel-X ein sehr guter Vorfilter, besser noch eine Kammer mit Matten oder Patronen(mussnicht groß sein, sondern nur den Dreck aufhalten).

Eine Nachfilterung ist auch nicht nötig, wenn man einen Schmutzablass hat.
Pumpe aus, durchrühren, Schieber auf und gut.

Ich hoffe, du nimmst dir diesen kommentar zu Herzen, da du meine anderen ja überlesen zu haben scheinst.

Christoph


----------



## Olli.P (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi,

Moment mal...



> Allerdings solltest du zumindest eine oder 2 Filtermatten vor die Hel-X-Kammer setzen, da diese eine gute Vorfilterung benötigen.



In meinem Fall ist der Vorfilter ein Eingenbau Siebfilter.

Nun zu meiner Filterbestückung:

1. Kammer ca. 1/3 Hel-X, 2. Kammer ca. 2/3 Hel-X ( belüftet/bewegt ), 3. Kammer Japanmatten, 4. Kammer ca. 90%   Hel-X. Irgendwo hatte ich das schon mal geschrieben..... 

[OT]Nicht das da nu einer den Beitrag raussucht und dann schreibt mal hast du deinen Filter so und dann wieder so bestückt.... 
Also alle Angaben ( wie beim Lotto ) ohne Gewähr....[/OT]

Also Werner, m.M.n. müssen die Filtermatten nicht zwingend vor dem Hel-X sein.......

Es kommt wahrs. auch auf die Menge Hel-X und wo das Wasser in der ersten Kammer einströmt an...

Mein Filter läuft nun schon ein Jahr so....
Und seit ca. 14 Tagen nun schon mit der zweifachen Durchlaufleistung.  


Aber wenn du es probieren möchtest: 
Versuch macht Kluch...


----------



## hochufer (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hallo Olaf und Christoph,

danke erstmal für Eure Beiträge!!!
Zu Olaf: Ich hatte aber doch erwähnt das ich als Vorfilter ein"BOGENSIEB"habe!
Also ist doch alles klar!! Oder ???

Zu Christoph: ich denke Du hast bei mir auch nicht alles gelesen!Wie gesagt eine Vorfilterung hab ich bereits. Es geht jetzt nur noch um die restliche Anordnung!!
Ich werde mir überlegen ob ich nicht den 600ltr.IBC in 3Teile aufteile und
in der 1.Kammer Hel-X 2.Kammer Japanmatten und 3.Kammer Hel-X, also ähnlich
Olaf anordne!! Deinen Vorschlag 2-3Patronen einbauen ist doch ein Witz!!
Ebenso Deine Aussage "Eine Nachfilterung ist auch nicht nötig, wenn man einen Schmutzablass hat" EINEN SCHMUTZABLAUF IN JEDER KAMMER IST PFLICHT"

Ich habe leider nicht so viel Platz um evtl. Regentonnen aufzustellen, da könnte man alles besser aufteilen. So muss ich nun den Cont. unter einer Zypresse verstecken, da geht es eng zu! Und für die Optik ist meine Frau zuständig, da gibt nix zu meckern.

Gruss Werner


----------



## Olli.P (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi Werner,




> Ich hatte aber doch erwähnt das ich als Vorfilter ein"BOGENSIEB"habe!



Iss schon klar Werner.  

Ich wollte ja auch nur mit meinem Beitrag aufzeigen dass es auch ohne Filtermatten funzt.


----------



## Vampyr (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Nun Werner,
ich habe auch deine Beiträge genaustens gelesen.
Allerdings bin ich der Ansicht (ich wiederhole mich gern, hab ja sonst nichts zu tun), dass Boimaterial wie Hel-X eine gute Vorfilterung benötigen. Dafür eignen sich in der Tat Matten oder 2-3Patronen, nur kein Bogensieb. Letzteres lässt nämlich alles ünter seiner Maschenweite (ich gehe mal von 200µm aus) durch. Das ist eine ganze Menge, die du dann in deiner Biokammer wiederfindest.

Wie gesagt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Ich schrieb nämlich, dass eine NACHFILTERUNG (also nach der Hel-X-Kammer) unnötig ist, WENN man einen Schmutzablass hat.
Dieser ist auch nicht Pflicht, sondern erleichtert lediglich die Reinigung.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## hochufer (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hallo Christoph,

ich bleibe bei meinem Bogensieb als Vorfilter auch wenn es Dir nicht gefällt!!
Ich bin der Meinung das sich Matten sehr schnell zusetzen, wenn der ganze Mulm durchmuss!!
Ich weiss auch das es noch eine bessere Lösung gibt, nämlich den TF!!
Aber der ist im Moment noch nicht drin.
Den Seitenhieb das ich nicht lesen kann, kannst Du dir sparen!!
Mir ist auch klar, das wenn man die Filtertonnen einbuddelt ein Schmutzablass
nicht machbar ist!, so wie bei Dir ist!
Leider muss ich bemerken, das ich der Meinung bin,das ich Dir die Fachkenntnis 
als Teichneuling nicht zutraue die Du vorgibst!! Tut mir leid, aber ich sehe es so!!

Gruss Werner


----------



## Vampyr (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Ach weißt du Werner, ob mir deine Konstruktion gefällt oder nicht ist doch völlig irrelevant. Ich versuche dir zu helfen, aber wenn du meine Hilfe nicht möchtest muss ich das akzeptieren.
Was den "Teichneuling" angeht, muss ich dir zum Teil Recht geben. Ich bin seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr Teichbesitzer, kannte diesen aber vorher schon eine Weile. erfahrung kommt nicht nur von der Zeit sondern vor allem von der Intensität, mit der man sich mit einem Thema beschäftigt.
Dich kann ich auch verstehen, dass du mehr zu wissen glaubst als so ein "Jungspund". Die Erfahrung dass viele in deinem Alter so denken aber ich leider schon oft machen müssen.
Viele dieser doch so lebenserfahrenden Herren fragen sich auch nicht, warum sie seit 40 jahren jeden morgen von irgendeinem meister ihre Befehle empfangen und seit dieser Zeit immer das Gleiche tun.

Nunja, zu deinem Filter möchte ich auch noch ein paar Worte loswerden. Auch wenn dich das nicht interessiert, aber in deutschland herscht ja seit kurzem Meinungsfreiheit.

Dein Bogensieb halte ich garnichtmal für schlecht, jedoch nicht für ausreichend. Du schriebst selbst, dass die matten sich schnell zusetzen würden, bist aber von der effektivität deines Bogenfilters weiterhin überzeugt.
Wenn dieser so gut ist dürftens sich die Matten doch kaum zusetzen, oder habe ich in Physik nicht aufgepasst???
Würden sie sich trotzdem zusetzen und du lässt sie weg, wird der ganze Dreck in die Hel-X-Kammer gespült und setzt sich da fest, wo doch eigentlich die Bakterien hinwollten.

Sollte meine These nicht stimmen, wird sie bestimmt bald von den "erfahren" Usern hier dementiert.

Was meinen Schmutzablass angeht, da währen wir wieder beim lesen oder besser beim Erfassen und Begreifen. Wenn du dir meinen Thread nocheinmal durchliest, wirst du feststellen, dass es doch möglich ist. Jedoch nicht im herkömmlichen Sinne.

Ich versuche dir zu helfen, aber wenn dir die Meinung eines "kleinen Maschinenbaustudenten" zu inkompetent ist, dann habe ich hier zumindest ein bisschen Spass beim Lesen deiner Kommentare.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Olli.P (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi Christoph,


es kommt auch darauf an, wie man das Hel-X verwenden möchte........ 


Guck mal hier......:smoki
Und hier

Ab und zu dann, wie in den Beiträgen erwähnt umrühren und gut iss.....


----------



## Heinz65 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hallo Zusammen!
Hier muß ich mich ´mal einklinken.  Mein Center-Vortex läuft jetzt seit geraumer Zeit.  Aber mit "ab und zu mal umrühren, und gut isses" kann ich leider nicht mithalten.  Bei mir ist dieses "Ab und zu"  jede Woche notwendig,  sonst läuft mir der Filter über (trotz Vorfilterung durch SIFI-Patrone).
Das Helix setzt sich bei mir sehr schnell zu, sodaß ein dauerhafter Durchlauf nicht mehr gewährleistet ist.  Ausserdem packt sich das Helix vor dem Kammerauslauf fest,  während beim Kammereinlauf nur eine relativ dünne Helix-Schicht bleibt.
Ich bin immer noch am experimentieren,  wie ich dieses Problem in den Griff bekommen soll.  Vielleicht liegt´s auch an der Pumpe, welche u.U. zu stark ist.  Ich werde mal probehalber einen Schieber zwischen Pumpe und Filter setzen,   um die Wassermenge zu begrenzen.  Wenn Das funktioniert,  werde ich für den Dauerbetrieb versuchen, die Pumenleistung zu drosseln.

Oder habt Ihr andere Ideen bzw. Vorschläge?


----------



## Olli.P (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Hi Heinz,


mach doch mal bitte ein paar genauere Angaben.

Wie viel Hel-X in welcher Kammer.  

Und wahrs. ist es besser das wir das dann hier weiter behandeln.........


----------



## Heinz65 (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilter oder  HEL-X*

Wo Du recht hast, hast du Recht!

und wer recht hat, der zahlt die Maß! 

Ich kann mich momentan aber nur sporadisch melden, weil mein Rechner zuhause abgeraucht ist, und ich nur in der Mittagspause hier in der Arbeit 
mitreden kann.  Das mit dem HELIX messe ich mal am Samstag nach, und sage Dir Bescheid! 
Brauchst Du sonst noch Angaben?  (mit Bildern ist momentan nix!)


----------

